# Medina, OH - Lobo M 6 mos



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adopt a German Shepherd Dog: Lobo: Petfinder

*More About Lobo*

Lobo is a 6 month old male German Shepherd mix that was found as a stray on Columbia Road. He will be available for adoption on 2/23 at 10am if he is not claimed by his owner. He is not wearing a collar and is not micro chipped. Our dog adoption fee is $42. All dogs come with DHLPP & Bordetella vaccines, a current year dog license, and a certificate to be spayed or neuterd (we pay for it). IF it is an owner turn in dog, more vaccine information may be provided. 
Lobo is up-to-date with routine shots. 
*My Contact Info*


Medina County Animal Shelter
Medina, OH
330-725-9121


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

omg he is so so beautiful!!!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

He doesn't really look mixed to me... What is w/ all these GSD's in Ohio?


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

He looks pb to me- He is SO beautiful!!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just emailed the shelter and will also call tomorrow.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> What is w/ all these GSD's in Ohio?


I was starting to wonder the same thing! I think I know where they are all hiding now!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Adopted!


----------

